# the greatest ever



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

not mine, here is link

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42124


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Gorgeous. Seems to need either a Colnago/Selcof or Record seatpost.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I thought Thompson didn't have 28.0 size


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh yes they do. Navigators uses them. Its just not very good looking.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Which other brands/models seatpost comes in 28.0? I am trying to source my options, but all I could find is colnago's own.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I think you are kind of limited in options. Its the dilemma all of us face. If you have a C-50 or Extreme C, its the 28.0 mm post that you need. Unless you have a frame that takes a 31.6 mm (Extreme Power), its the Colnago post, the FSA K-Force Lite, and the Thompson and that's it.

There's a ton more options for 31.6 mm.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> I think you are kind of limited in options. Its the dilemma all of us face. If you have a C-50 or Extreme C, its the 28.0 mm post that you need. Unless you have a frame that takes a 31.6 mm (Extreme Power), its the Colnago post, the FSA K-Force Lite, and the *Thompson* and that's it.
> 
> There's a ton more options for 31.6 mm.





kdub said:


> I thought *Thompson* didn't have 28.0 size


 at least spell Thomson correctly


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Should I spell it U-G-L-Y ?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Tomson


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

kdub said:


> Tomson


try again


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Should I spell it U-G-L-Y ?


The silver ones are ugly and look out of place on most modern bikes.


----------

